# Pensacola fishing spots



## anxious215 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm going to be in Pensacola next week on business and I would like to bring my fly rod along. I won't have access to a boat. Any locations where I could wade or even cast from the bank (I've got a pretty good roll cast) would be appreciated. Also any info on fly patterns would help too.

Thanks!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

I would suggest posting this on the fly fishing thread, the people on there would definatly be able to answer your question. If you were using spinning tackle I would be able help out more.


----------



## anxious215 (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually, I can fly fish in most of the places that I could spin fish.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

You could try the beach for Pomps and reds, or for inshore reds and specs (specs out of season for Feb., so catch and release) Naval Live Oaks Rt 98 just east of Gulf Breeze.


----------

